# Dominion Detailing:- garage build.



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

After detailing outside using my driveway and gazebo for 6 months since starting the company (_and many years as a hobby before that_), I was finally in a position to be able to have a garage built! The garage will be 12'5" x 20'3" which should hopefully be big enough for my equipment and to work in.

The existing driveway:










Dug out and hardcore put down.:










Concrete base poured and smoothed:










The concrete will need at least a week to fully dry and harden, especially in these low temps, the garage is due to be delivered and erected at the end of the month. Next update will be then.


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

subscribed  looks good


----------



## digimac (Oct 31, 2005)

Looking good Rob, will be good to see it progress


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks grate 
Will be intrested to see what u do with the inside! 
Nice and clean and painted?


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

looks like a good start!
will keep an eye on how things develop.


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

:thumb:Looking forward to seeing it finish. You going for flat or apex roof.

Subscribed


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

I love seeing these projects come to life :thumb:


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Love these builds. Can't wait to begin building mine.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Look forward to updates


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Look forward to updates:thumb:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Love these threads to


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

nice space mate:thumb:
just had a look at your site mate why you so cheap?


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

markamo said:


> nice space mate:thumb:
> just had a look at your site mate why you so cheap?


I guess You need to start in some way and lowering prices is probably best way to get customers interested ...

Would You have separete wash bay somewhere ??

Look forward for this studio build :thumb:


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

Alzak said:


> I guess You need to start in some way and lowering prices is probably best way to get customers interested ...
> 
> Would You have separete wash bay somewhere ??
> 
> Look forward for this studio build :thumb:


I understand you need to get customers interested mate but paiint correction for £60 a day??


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Will be following this thread.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Great thread, should be plenty of space, are you going for a concrete sectional? if so make sure you specify a 8ft door.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

It has an 8ft door yes.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

subbed


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Garage is up:




























Lots to do to get it ready for detailing! Strangely it looks smaller in the pics than it actually it, plenty room to work round most vehicles.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Very nice, what's your plans for the insides ? You painting it ?


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Yep, got the electrics hooked up today - power, light and heating, next is painting it and lastly black and grey floor tiles from R-Tek.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking very good, a nice space to work in


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Weekend Warrior, pay no tax etc etc.
> Slowly destroying the like of the pros who have sweated hard for years to grow a business. £60 a day correction is way too cheap. After tax, nat ins, insurance, products you would be lucky to take home £35.00 a day. Jeez I pay nearlly a grand a month on just basic business outgoings, before a customer walks through the door.
> 
> Negative comment but with all the cheap jobs. I have been about for 7 years and am thinking of a carreer change.
> ...


8years of detailing i've never seen somebody attack another company with a none provoked attack...thank god for my career change with people like you in the business!


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Weekend Warrior, pay no tax etc etc.
> Slowly destroying the like of the pros who have sweated hard for years to grow a business. £60 a day correction is way too cheap. After tax, nat ins, insurance, products you would be lucky to take home £35.00 a day. Jeez I pay nearlly a grand a month on just basic business outgoings, before a customer walks through the door.
> 
> Negative comment but with all the cheap jobs. I have been about for 7 years and am thinking of a carreer change.
> ...


I think You should change carrer ASAP... if You deal with people like that everyday I am not surprised that different detailers taking business off You...


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

With all the comments on here I think we should stay on topic guys


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Garage / man cave looking good 
Any idears on what your gonna use for storage ?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

play nice please guys and keep this on topic,
looks good Rob :thumb:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

If the op wants to charge x amount that his decision and who are we too question it please keep this on topic


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

I think you moderators should be having a word with that guy making derogatory comments against somebodys business,it can have a bigger impact than you think,albeit only hear'say on a forum!

however nice garage dude,keep up the good work


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

nice build, plenty of space to work in :thumb:


----------



## digimac (Oct 31, 2005)

Looking good mate, nice working space especially in the weather we get.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

looks like a good size. very nice garage and good luck.


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

looks good amigo


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks all. The flooring arrived Tues/Wed this week so hopefully all the work will be finished by the end of the week. It needs to be as I have a car booked in from Sunday!


----------



## jon-sri (Dec 22, 2012)

steview said:


> Love these threads to


yeah i find these threads very intresting to see the before and finnished build :thumb:


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Looking good so far mate, looking forward to seeing the finished pics.


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

What style flooring, chess board style or other? Looking forward to this as it's the closest to what I'll be allowed to install. 
It'll look bigger once painted and flooring down and lights in, BTW what lights you going for?


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah the black and grey chess board style of flooring. Started painting the walls this morning.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks good mate, best of luck with it. How I long for a Garage myself. However, after doing three cars the weekend, and playing tennis at 8 am Sunday, my gear could soon be on e-bay! My body doesn't work anymore.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Dom We need pic updates!

looking good so far


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Will get some pics tomorrow. Got the painting finished, R-Tek floor tiles arrived today, got the alarm installed and extra locks done. Moved the paving slabs to in front of the side door now too!


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Laid the R-Tex floor tiles today, pretty easy to do, the bulk of the tiles go straight down, the time-consuming bit cutting the tiles to fit round the edges, used a jigsaw to cut them, WAY quicker than trying to cut them with a Stanley knife!

Made a start in the morning:










Finished later in the afternoon:










Racking, cupboards and detailing equipment going in tomorrow.


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Good going that Rob, the paint and flooring gives a better idea of size looks great.


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Floor looks ace wish I could afford the plastic flooring had to settle for just painting it red with a baby in the way !!


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Floor looks great mate!!


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

the flooring looks really good


----------



## cammy1981 (May 8, 2011)

Hope we'll get to see some pics of the first car detailed in the new garage.....should be one for the portfolio as your work certainly looks good to me Rob!



RobDom said:


> Thanks all. The flooring arrived Tues/Wed this week so hopefully all the work will be finished by the end of the week. It needs to be as I have a car booked in from Sunday!


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Floor looks top notch! 
Are they very "spongey" under foot?


----------



## busterbulldog (Sep 5, 2012)

Very smart.What is the cost per metre?They dont seem to have prices on their website.


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Looks epic and dont worry about the derogotory posts here, just let it fuel your fire to make a sucsess of your own business.

If i was a pro then i would NEVER slate someone elses business as it looks bad on me.
If you dont mind how much did you pay for the garage?? If you dont want to post on here feel free to pm me 

Looking good but dont look like alot of lighting?


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

No, quite hard really, not spongy at all. There is plenty of light to work under!


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

busterbulldog said:


> Very smart.What is the cost per metre?They dont seem to have prices on their website.


£18 per square metre.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Garage/studio is finished (_bar some tiny jobs_)!










A few retro Vauxhall pics up:




























First customer is in already, the acid test - did I specify a big enough garage?



















Yes I did! Plenty of room to work right round the car in comfort. On with the detailing now!!!


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

ottostein said:


> If you dont mind how much did you pay for the garage?? If you dont want to post on here feel free to pm me


PM sent. :thumb:


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

I would frost the window or mirror film rather than nets.  Frosted film would still let the light in...


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah I will have to get some, just threw that up in the meantime.


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

That's looking great, you got any heating at all?


----------



## simon1969 (Aug 28, 2012)

very nice mate


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Buckweed said:


> That's looking great, you got any heating at all?


Yes, 5ft tubular heater on the wall.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks great fella.


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

looks good mate. hope to meet u some time at a meet. 

i did the same thing last year building a studio to save rent money.

callum


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Spotless, how much cheaper did you find building it rather than renting? and also seeing the final pictures rob, looks amazing


----------



## Craigswinton (Dec 12, 2012)

Garage looks great. Would love a nice big garage I could do work in.


----------



## Ryboy_23 (Feb 18, 2013)

looks great pal good on ya


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks fab, although im not sure about the net curtain....... lol


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

That was temporary until I got the frosted film for the windows, which is now in place.


----------



## Shariain (Feb 6, 2013)

Excellent work space. If you don't mind me asking what was your total outlay to get it workable.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Looks great, good luck to you i am sure you will be a success :thumb:


----------



## murfs frst (Feb 21, 2009)

Great project,how well do the tubular heaters work,and how thirsty are they on electricity


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Depends on the length, this one is 5ft long and is 180 watts, which is alot better than those 2000 watt convector heaters!


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Paint the celing white if you can, will bounce alot more light about.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Could do yeah.


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

organisys said:


> Paint the celing white if you can, will bounce alot more light about.


Definitely a good idea, made a world of difference in mine.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

that looks a very cosy place to be working fella fair play to you


----------

